# How to Avoid Huge Ships



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazon.com: How to Avoid Huge Ships (9780870334337): John W. Trimmer: Books

Someone shared this link on Facebook. The first comment is priceless:



> *A Parent's Review*
> By Noel D. Hill
> 
> 
> ...



The book is only $599.00


----------



## KSon (Feb 26, 2013)

Both a timely and a timeless message. $600 is a steal for that level of parental wisdom.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 26, 2013)

I understand the sequel is due out soon:

_Dinghies: Insidious Gateway Vessels_


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 26, 2013)

> The book is only $599.00



You could almost buy a huge ship for that price, or at least an inflateable liferaft!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing but nuclear powered aircraft carriers for me. What peasants.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 26, 2013)

For the land locked there is always: The Stray Shopping Carts of Eastern North America: A Guide to Field Identification: Julian Montague: 9780810955202: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2013)

JohnGill said:


> For the land locked there is always: The Stray Shopping Carts of Eastern North America: A Guide to Field Identification: Julian Montague: 9780810955202: Amazon.com: Books





> *One of the top four shopping cart reference guides*
> By Mitch
> Format:Hardcover
> This book is easily one of the top four reference guides for shopping carts available on the market today. It does an excellent job of covering the following topics:
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you notice that there are used copies available for these masterpieces? That means someone actually purchased them. Either this is someone's college project, a rather expensive joke, or P. T. Barnum was right.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing. I don't even have the guts to try to purchase one of these books to see if they're real but how could a book on shopping carts in North America ever get published? I've got to think that this is some sort of joke that Amazon somehow knows about and doesn't allow to go through if the person actually tries to purchase the item.


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh No Doubt, P.T. Barnum *was* right. BTW, I heard you can get the hardback for a mere $999.95


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 26, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I don't even have the guts to try to purchase one of these books to see if they're real but how could a book on shopping carts in North America ever get published? I've got to think that this is some sort of joke that Amazon somehow knows about and doesn't allow to go through if the person actually tries to purchase the item.


The Shopping cart one is a satire on bird guides, or so I am told. It probably makes for a good coffee table book. I would buy it if I had a coffee table or friends to entertain.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 26, 2013)

Much cheaper here.

Get one before they are sold out!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, the above was a different book. I guess the expensive one is a classic.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 27, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> Sorry, the above was a different book. I guess the expensive one is a classic.



Thanks for that link to the classic editions. 

Did you notice: Two copies for sale there. The cheaper "has minor water damage."


----------



## Curt (Feb 27, 2013)

Wayne said:


> The cheaper "has minor water damage



Oops.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2013)

Wayne said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the above was a different book. I guess the expensive one is a classic.
> ...



I'm glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when I read that. I'm still laughing hard.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 27, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I don't even have the guts to try to purchase one of these books to see if they're real but how could a book on shopping carts in North America ever get published? I've got to think that this is some sort of joke that Amazon somehow knows about and doesn't allow to go through if the person actually tries to purchase the item.



The whole page is a spoof. Look at the items for sale in the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" section.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> The whole page is a spoof. Look at the items for sale in the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" section.



Actually, the book is a real book from a real publisher:

How to Avoid Huge Ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently it has been a cult classic for years because of the title. I remember seeing it advertised in a navigation magazine back in the early 90s.


----------

